# Rounding 90 degree angles to match Bullnose bead



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Inside 90 degree angles. Never done it. Anyone have any tips? Where do I get a Knife? 3 ways must be a pain. Should I use Durabond? .
The house is just getting ready for rock and will be finished with knockdown. HO is calling it south west style and I am from the north east. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe Trim Tex need to make an internal reverse bull bead. 
How ever you do it be ready for shrinkage and cracks. Maybe make a tool from a piece of pvc conduit.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Or there is this bloke. :whistling2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I am going to meet with the HO tomorrow. Then give Joe and the Trim Tex guys a call. I really didn't want the job. Quoted them a super high price for Taping, Trim Tex and knockdown and HO said when can you start. It was just today I got a call from the wifey and was asked if I could do all the angles to match the 350 bullnose. Right now I am leaning toward the old caulking and light bulb trick. Was really hoping there was an easier way. Of course other then the (as above) spoon method.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Could use a bat knife to fill angles.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

platinum produces a paper faced metal inside 3/4 radius bead.I believe cgc manufactures one also.I did a basement many yrs. ago using this bead.In my opinion ,to much work with very little effect on appearance.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Had to walk away from this one. Wifey has more money then brains. Also she is an expert on drywall and taping. Rockers started today and they never even took off a half for the bullnose install then didn't leave me any space for tear away on the window returns. The rocker is a buddy of mine and first thing he did was shake his head and say sorry. The rocker tried to explain it to her but she insisted that she knew what she was doing and made them cut outside corners flush and bring the rock tight to the windows. I guess she is just bat**** crazy and stayed and watched them work all day. I didn't walk I ran. Hate to pass up on 25k worth of rock but I still have tons of work and no time for doing things ass backwards.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Beadex makes inside 90 round bead multiple sizes. They also make a plastic cap for inside 3way. You just but the bead up to it then blend with a duck tool like previous pic on this thread.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

This what you're after? 
http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr...llnose/inside-r-bullnose-corner-bead-splayed/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I looked for that Jim, couldn't find it.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> I looked for that Jim, couldn't find it.


Because the jim man know his chit


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I kept waiting for him to put up the tape. If you ran all your corners like the guy in the video it will take you approximately two years to complete a normal sized project. We've rounded out inside angles on a couple of projects. We used quickset and rubber tool but I think if you found the inside corner bead you'd have more consistency. Rubber tool and quickset worked ok though.


----------

